# Was ist Eure Updating-Strategie

## reyneke

Hallo, Leute.

Da meine Installation immer größer wurde und die /-Partition langsam zu klein, hab ich mich ein wenig umgesehen, wie man dem begegnen könnte. Dabei bin ich auf folgende Vorgehensweise gestoßen und würde gern wissen, was ihr davon haltet:

emerge --update --deep world (ich benutze meistens "pye" mit den entsprechenden Optionen)

emerge --purge world

revdep-rebuild

emerge -v depclean

glsa-check -f all (schlägt meistens noch fehl)

Ich benutze diese Strategie jetzt seit etwas mehr als drei Wochen und hab das Gefühl, daß meine Installation wieder konsistenter geworden ist - leider aber nicht kleiner. Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Voltago

Also ich hab' einfach die 'distfiles' und 'packages' Ordner auf eine andere Partition verlegt, weiß natürlich nicht, inwieweit das bei Dir möglich ist.

P. S.: Was ist denn '--purge' für eine Option???

----------

## reyneke

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich hab' einfach die 'distfiles' und 'packages' Ordner auf eine andere Partition verlegt [...]
> 
> 

 

Jup, das hab ich auch so - wollte eigentlich die Partition im Netzwerk via NFS sharen. Allerdings plane ich langfristig, packages auf eine DVD-RAM auszulagern, weil mittlerweile bei mir schon über 4 Gig angefallen sind.

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist denn '--purge' für eine Option?
> 
> 

 

"--purge" säubert die Slots - also die doppelten SW'Installationen. Allerdings werden dadurch auch Abhängigkeiten zerstört, aber dafür gibt's ja dann revdep-rebuild (s.o.).

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

--purge?

```
gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> zgrep purge /usr/share/man/man1/emerge.1.gz

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~>
```

Du meinst wahrscheinlich --prune

Naja, je nachdem, wieviele von --prune gelöschten Pakete von revdep-rebuild wieder neugebaut werden, kann das ne ziemlich stromfressende Angelegenheit werden.

```
qpkg -v --dups
```

 reicht da eigentlich völlig aus. Man kann dann selbst entscheiden, welche Pakete man nicht doppelt will und die dann von Hand entfernen. Achja, useflags können da zum Teil auch Einfluß drauf haben. Ein gutes Beispiel ist gtk+-1.x und gtk+-2.x

Wenn du das System schlanker haben willst, dann schau dir dein worldfile an und überlege, welche Pakete noch raus könnten (danach auf jeden Fall emerge -av --depclean && revdep-rebuild).

Ansonsten Teile auf andere Festplatten/Partitionen auslagern.

Meine Vorgehensweise beim update ist die:

emerge -uDav world

werden Systempakete oder libs upgedatet: revdep-rebuild

hin und wieder (auf jedem Fall nach jedem Ändern der useflags): emerge -av --newuse world && emerge -av --depclean

Bisher fühle ich mich so auf der sicheren Seite von Gentoo.

Poly

----------

## reyneke

Asche über mein Haupt - du hast natürlich recht: --prune (ich verwende eh immer nur -P).

Naja, mir geht langsam der Platz auf der Platte aus. Ich hab schon große Teile der Installation (z.B. /usr/ ) auf andere Partitionen ausgelagert.

Ansonsten ist die von dir vorgeschlagene Methode auch ganau das, was ich mache - oder hab ich was übersehen?

Aber danke für die Tips mit qpkg und --newuse. Das werd ich gleich mal probieren.

"--ask" finde ich bis jetzt noch etwas sinnfrei, da ich ja die Pakete nicht einzeln (de)installieren kann, sondern nur alle betreffenden auf einmal. Oder mache ich da was falsch?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> "--ask" finde ich bis jetzt noch etwas sinnfrei, da ich ja die Pakete nicht einzeln (de)installieren kann, sondern nur alle betreffenden auf einmal. Oder mache ich da was falsch? 

 

Nee, du machst nix falsch. --ask ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, Zweizeiler wie

```
emerge -uDpv world

emerge -uDv world
```

zu einem Einzeiler zu reduzieren  :Smile:  Außerdem berechnet portage dann den depgraph nicht zweimal.

Poly

----------

## reyneke

OK, das ergibt dann doch Sinn. Wäre aber doch schöner, wenn man - wie bei pye (s.o.) - jedes Paket einzeln anwählen/ablehnen könnte, aber vielleicht kommt des ja noch  :Wink: .

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

Portage wird ständig weiterentwickelt. Wenn du denkst daß das eine nützliche Erweiterung für Portage wäre, dann schlage das als Verbesserung vor, indem du einen bugreport schreibst unter https://bugs.gentoo.org.

Poly

P.S.: Sollte mir mal pye zu Gemüte führen  :Smile: 

----------

## reyneke

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Sollte mir mal pye zu Gemüte führen

 

Das Tool ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Neben der Auswahlfunktion versucht es auch bei einem Fehlschlag, das betreffende Paket 3x zu kompilieren und geht dann erst zum nächsten über - ein längerer Merge-Vorgang wird  also nicht unterbrochen. Hab mich früher oft geärgert, wenn ich ein world-Update über Nacht laufen lassen wollte, daß es schon beim zweiten Paket wegen eines marginalen Fehlers stehenblieb ...

Allerdings sollte man dringenst eigene Optionen übergeben. Defaultmäßig führt pye nämlich "emerge -U world" aus. In meiner .bashrc steht deshalb:

```

alias "pye"="pye -uD --tree world"

```

Naja, werde wegen des Feature-Requests mal den Staub von meinem Englisch klopfen ... mal sehn ...

So long.

----------

## mrsteven

```
emerge sync

/usr/local/sbin/ooosync   #kleines Script um das Ebuild für OpenOffice.org auf dem neusten Stand zu halten

emerge -uDav world

emerge -av depclean

revdep-rebuild    #nur gelegentlich
```

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

was soll das bringen, einen Compilevorgang dreimal zu probieren, wenn die Parameter immer gleich sind? Solange der RAM und der Prozessor nicht kaputt sind (das merkt man dann schon an ganz anderen Stellen und sollte man so auch nicht umgehen, weil man dann GAR NICHTS mehr vertrauen kann), klappt es entweder dreimal oder schlägt dreimal fehl.

ChrisM

----------

## reyneke

Gute Frage - über obigen Thread kannst du den Autor kontaktieren und ihm diese Frage selber stellen. Vielleicht wollte er mit der Methode nur sichergehen, daß das Paket auch wirklich nicht kompiliert  :Wink: . 

Mein Ansatzpunkt für die Verwendung ist, daß ein world-Update nicht abgebrochen wird, weil ein einzelner Merge fehlschlägt (s.o.).

Sersn

----------

## psyqil

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> was soll das bringen, einen Compilevorgang dreimal zu probieren

 Ich glaube, es geht mehr um den Fetch-Vorgang...

----------

## Sonic Lux

Wo finde ich und was genau macht das revdep-rebuild ?

Sonic

----------

## tph

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Wo finde ich und was genau macht das revdep-rebuild ?

 

Genau kann ich es Dir auch nicht sagen, aber die erste Anlaufstelle sollte immer apropros sein:

```
[me@tobix](~) # apropos revdep-rebuild

revdep-rebuild       (1)  - Gentoo: Reverse dependency rebuilder

```

----------

## Gekko

Meine Update Strategie ist folgende:

Wenn etwas funktioniert und sicher ist (GLSA, Security Listen usw.) und ich desweiteren nichts neueres brauche - wozu updaten    :Razz: 

Ich find zu neue Software macht oft Probleme - und kommt (gerade bei Gentoo) manchesmal zu früh in den stable Zweig. Auf Produktionssystemen kann die Software auch mal 2-3 Jahre alt sein wenn die oben angegebenen Zustände nicht eingetreten sind.

LG & happy updating, Gekko

----------

